# What would you throw £2k at ?



## jedicoffee (May 5, 2011)

If you had a wee pile of cash..... say £2k

What would you buy with it (coffee equipment mind, not booze and girls!!!)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

is 2k the absolute limit? I would say for around 2k I would probably go for either:

Izzo Alex duetto mk2 from bella barista for £1649

Matter mini e (also from BB) for £510

or

la spaziale mini vivaldi II from pumphreys for £1440

Anfim super caimano from coffee hit for £750.

at least thats what I would buy


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

I assume you would look at dual boilers with PID, as such...

Quickmill Adrea Premium...

Expobar Leva Dual with custom wooden mods (drool)...

Grinder wise...

Mahlkonig Vario

Macap MC4 Stepless doserless chrome (love mine)

VST, Knockbox, Bottomless PF, Pullman check wood tamper, Motta jug = about £200..

Unlikely to have any money left but if you did, a Behmor or Genecafe giving more things to learn / master...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd put it towards a Malkhoenig K30 twin. The espresso machine could follow later. I'd just snort the lovely grinds.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm with expobar leva dual

Grinder id have to have a think


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

MikeHag said:


> I'd put it towards a Malkhoenig K30 twin. The espresso machine could follow later. I'd just snort the lovely grinds.


I'm loving this thread, and admire your 'grinder first' approach, Mike.

The grinder issue is the big problem for me - recommending a machine isn't much of an issue, but choosing a grinder is. I've been looking at a new grinder for months and can't make my mind up. I don't mind throwing money at it, but want the choice to be RIGHT. I've made a couple of bad (for me) decisions recently. Firstly a Vario (now long gone to a good home) and then a Mini-e (still with me, but not for much longer). Not that these aren't fine grinders, but they don't do the business for me. And having recently had hands-on a Mahlkonig K30, I'm of the opinion that I could do better, as the one I was using was throwing out worse clumps than the Vario. I don't claim to me making judgements of any real value here, but I'm looking for a grinder that I can form a long-term symbiotic relationship with, and haven't found it yet.

So I'm watching the grinder aspirations here with very keen interest.

And I'll throw a spanner in the works by saying that with a (lottery win) £4k+ budget, and Olympia Cremina or Bosco would be figuring highly on my wish list!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

grinder = versolab M3. My Mini-E would then be a dedicated brewed coffee grinder.

machine = Id stick with my Expobar, however Id get some tools to calibrate the brew pressure and PID


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"I would probably go for either:

Izzo Alex duetto mk2 from bella barista for £1649

Matter mini e (also from BB) for £510"

The above is my absolute dream set up. When I get a new kitchen in a few years time, the above will be non-negotiable as far as I am concerned!!


----------



## jedicoffee (May 5, 2011)

Cheers everyone, lots of food for thought...... I guess I really need to have a good think about it all :S


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

sandykt said:


> "I would probably go for either:
> 
> Izzo Alex duetto mk2 from bella barista for £1649
> 
> ...


Same as me (also waiting for new kitchen)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Grinder - keep the one I have and give it a sprayjob

Machine - Alex Duetto probably


----------

